# Buyer Beware, DHGate Scam



## Nerine (Mar 25, 2016)

There is a Chineese website that appears to be selling ilegal reproductions of Fursona Fursuits. Do not bother with these $300 knock offs as the actual product dosen't match the stolen pictures and have horrendously off proportions. If you see your pictures or Intellectual Property being abused by this site you may be able to take legal action.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 25, 2016)

Anything from DHGate is a knockoff of some form or another.

I agree; stay away from this place.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 25, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Anything from DHGate is a knockoff of some form or another.
> 
> I agree; stay away from this place.



With that said, I'm amused furries are mainstream enough to be imitated


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 26, 2016)

Nerine said:


> With that said, I'm amused furries are mainstream enough to be imitated


DHGate is imitation in its purest form. If it exists, it has or will be imitated/knocked off on DHGate.


----------

